# Cost of Vaccines?



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Usually, the vaccines are relatively cheap--maybe 30 dollars at most per shot. The trip charge is where they get you.

However, I usually do my own vaccines. You can get them from most online stores/catalogs, and for CHEAP--maybe 5 dollars a shot, and then of course theres a 20 dollar shipping charge for two or three day air. But, the more vaccines you get (like if you order for a bunch of people at your barn) it does end up being cheaper.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for replying!  I wish I could give vaccines myself, but to be honest, I have a bit of a needle phobia, and can barely stand to watch other people give them vaccines - it actually makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure if your vet does this or not but the vet that I have been using charges a flat fee of 25.00 just to pull in the drive way ..He has split it up with other owners when he is coming to do a barn full which is nice since it is only a couple of dollars. Last year to get spring shots /coggins for my daughters horse it cost well over 100.00 , also had to get a CVI form several times which he charges $25/each time =ouch! 
I normally dont take my other horse off the farm but this year I think he will venture out so I am getting coggins drawn on both. I know I will be looking at a pretty big bill.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We give our own shots, but the vets in this area charge roughly $18/shot, $25 for Coggins, and $45 to look at your horse (like your thrush problem).


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

My local Tractor Supply sells 5-way vacs for $24.95 per dose, and I give them myself... Its a lot easier and cheaper then trying to schedule an appointment with the vet...


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

Vaccines vary in cost around the country. The best thing to do is call the vet's office that will be coming to the barn and ask for their prices. They can also tell you what shots are recommend for your area. This way you will know exactly what the costs will be for the shots & the Coggins test.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

So, today I noticed something fun. The shots that Jazz is due for are not the only ones. Those ones were due a couple months ago. And then I thought there were more that he'd need next month, but as it turns out, he was due 3/14/10, not 4/14/10 like I thought he was! Jazz is just a lease, so I have to get him all of these vaccines:



Flu
Rhinopneumonitis
Tetanus
West Niles
Eastern/Western Encephaloymelitis
Strangles
Potomac Horse Fever
Rabies
Plus blood drawn for the coggins. Isn't there a limit as to how many vaccines your horse can get in one day? This is not going to be fun to pay for...


----------

